# Surf Rod Butt Too Long



## James Walker (Sep 17, 2016)

Does anyone know a brand of surf rod with a length of about 10 foot with a shorter butt? 
I only cast metal lures in the surf. I have a 9 foot rod which works great but not quite good enough in bigger surf. I also have
a 11 foot cheap rod but the butt is aweful. I went to the shop to have a look but the salesman was bugging me. I told him what
i was looking, he said they don't have anything like that. I said its too bad i know the surf rods have longer butts so 
they can stick them in pvc rod holders but im only using it foe lure casting. He said "O No they are used for casting" and started 
showing me the motions and also some arrogance towards me. I was like "ok its just a personal preference of mine, im not
trying to win any contests, I just prefer not to have a pole sticking into my crouch thats all" then i walked out.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sounds like you are describing what 311Pope uses. He gets his custom made in Florida where he lives. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf2TDO3sRUg


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I've shortened a few, determine how long you want it, cut it off with a hacksaw, measure diameter..... then go to mudhole.com and order the but cap of your choice to fit it ..... other than that, you'll probably have to get one built custom ....


----------



## James Walker (Sep 17, 2016)

River said:


> I've shortened a few, determine how long you want it, cut it off with a hacksaw, measure diameter..... then go to mudhole.com and order the but cap of your choice to fit it ..... other than that, you'll probably have to get one built custom ....


Ok thanks this helps because i already thought of hacksawing it off but then i thought i am not going to be able to remove the cap to reposition it so the link provided has helped.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

The caps are usually glued on pretty good but after you cut off what you want just use a vice and gently crush the cap to break the piece of rod left in it and pull it out, just take your time. Then use some Goop marine grade to stick it back on.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Be careful because cutting the butt may change the overall action of the rod.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Definitely gonna move the balance point, more tip heavy ...... AbuMikes right .....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Could you re-balance the rod by putting some weight in the butt, before you glue the new butt cap on?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Yep ..... remember the ballistic 33, 35 and 40 have removable weights in their butt ....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

a fishing rod is a lever when casting ... the longer the butt section ( your top hand is the fulcrum point ) the more force you can apply when casting meaning longer cast, they don't make the butt section long so it will fit in a rod holder


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

James,

What is the handle length that you are comfortable with?

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, James !

Another option, without sacrificing rod length, is to remove the reel seat and shorten the lower grip enough to allow a replacement reel seat to be positioned lower, to provide the desired handle length. 

Then, you would install a new foregrip, deal with the butt wrap ( remove, repair, or replace, as desired ), and have the best of both worlds. 

Obviously, this would be easiest on a two-piece rod, especially if there are no guides on the handle section. Otherwise, guide(s) rewrapping would be necessary.

You can do this yourself to save $$$ .

Tight Lines !


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

ez2cdave said:


> Hi, James !
> 
> Another option, without sacrificing rod length, is to remove the reel seat and shorten the lower grip enough to allow a replacement reel seat to be positioned lower, to provide the desired handle length.
> 
> ...


I'd start with a new blank before I would do all that.


----------

